

Show HN: I created a free Highrise (37signals) plugin for my birthday - apollo5
http://www.businessframe.com/highrise_task_guard/

======
wotaen
Great app, does what it says. My Highrise contains more than 500
companies/people so it a couple of seconds but I got the report at the end.
Appreciate https

M.

~~~
apollo5
@wotaen - Thanks for the nod! I appreciate it :)

